
What unexpected thing do you find most useful on your Apple Watch? - tosh
https://www.reddit.com/r/AppleWatch/comments/f7jj1j/what_unexpected_thing_do_you_find_most_useful_on/
======
rvz
A friend of mine has one and said that Apple Pay Express, Mac auto unlock,
receiving calls via cellular and heart rate monitoring were among their useful
features on the watch.

